# Wholesale Jewellers on Middle Abbey St



## ilovecheese (9 Nov 2006)

Has anyone bought diamond/engagement rings from any of the wholesale jewellers on middle abbey st?  eg Patrick Glynn?

can anyone recommend any of them?  Anyone to be avoided?

thanks in advance


----------



## muffin1973 (9 Nov 2006)

Didn't buy my engagement ring there but bought our wedding rings in Patrick Glynns - very happy with them.

If you search on weddingsonline there's several discussions about him.

M


----------

